# Dakkonijnen, springmuizen en zebrapaden



## ThomasK

Tja, ik dacht eraan dat er heel aparte dieren bestaan, en vreemde combinaties met dierennamen. 

Zoals *dakkonijnen *(katten, naam in de oorlog), zoals *springmuizen *(nu, geen bijnaam, maar het doet denken aan een kangoeroe in zakformaat), en dan *zebrapaden*, *kangoeroewoningen *(bejaarden samen met jonge gezinnen), enz. Je ziet maar of je zin hebt om mee te denken... (Dank bij voorbaat !)


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Thomas

Ik vrees dat dit een erg lange lijst gaat worden.

- Ezelsbrug 
- Krokodillentranen
- Sloddervos
- Tuinslang 
- Vlinderklep
- Hazenpad
- Paardenstaart
- Hondenleven
- Kattenkwaad
- Poeslief
- Konijnenpijp (Wel, in Antwerpen )
- Krokodilleklem 
- Kikkerland
- Huismus
- Naäpen
- Geldwolf
- Proefkonijn

Groetjes Herman


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, je hebt gelijk. Ik dacht echter vooral aan de minder evidente, die leuk en duidelijk metaforisch zijn. Deze voldoen perfect. Sommige behoren eerlijk gezegd niet tot mijn vocabularium (ik moest _vlinderklep _en _krokodillenklem _opzoeken, ik kende alleen *vlinderdasjes*...), maar des te beter... Een *hobbelpaard *vond ik ook wel leuk. 

_Nu, we zien wel hoe groot deze zoo wordt. Komt er weinig reactie, dan betekent het dat de vraag niet danig interessant was, geen probleem. Toch bedankt, Herman!_


----------



## Beninjam

Krokodilleklem, wauw wordt dit woord nu als nederlands beschouwd?  
Vast een letterlijke vertaling van "crocodile clip".
En vergeet snoeshaan en stoeipoes niet!


----------



## marrish

En het hondenweer ook.


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, en *pitspoezen*, *vergadertijgers *(leuk boekje gelezen over de jacht erop !), een *leeuwen- of slangenkuil*, een *hazenlip*, ...


----------



## Zanjabeel

Muggenziften
Schaapachtig (kijken)

Passen woorden als ijsberen/hamsteren/mollen ook in het lijstje.. ?


----------



## ThomasK

Eventueel wel, maar dan graag samenstellingen... Het zwarte schaap is er nu niet echt een, maar schaapachtig is eigenlijk een afleiding. Ach, alles mag in een zekere zin, maar voorkeur gaat ui naar leuke combinaties: *bromberen*, *hamsterwoede *(al is _hamsteren _best ook mooi), *molshopen *(al is _mollig _soms ook mooi) en *veenmollen *(ook al is het gewoon een soort mol, maar het roept iets op...)... 

Als ik aan kever-combinaties begin, wordt de lijst wat eindeloos, al vind ik tapijtkevers en herculeskevers er best uitspringen... Maar over de frappanter zullen we maar niet beginnen... ;-)


----------



## Zanjabeel

Jongens we zijn het alom gebruikte apenstaartje vergeten, dat kan toch niet..!


----------



## ThomasK

Nog even zitten denken: ik had beter op alle samenstellingen met dieren als tweede lid (kemp- en snoeshanen, pitspoezen en stoiepoezen, bromberen en proefkonijnen) gefocust. Dat zijn vermoedelijk de leukste. Maar de andere zijn ook best goed: die met dieren als eerste lid, en daarna eventueel afleidingen. Ik breng nog even de vorige samen: 



> (1) woord + dier : dakkonijnen, springmuizen, tuinslang, sloddervos, huismus, geldwolf, sloddervos, proefkonijn, snoeshaan, vergadertijdigers, veenmollen, pitspoezen, vergadertijgers, herculeskever, tapijtkever, bromberen...
> (2) dier + woord : Ezelsbrug, zebrapaden, kangoeroewoningen, krokodillentranen, tuinslang, hazenpad, hazenlip, vlinderklep, paardenstaart, hondenleven, kattenkwaad, poeslief, konijnenpijp, krokodillenklem, kikkerland, paardenfluisteraar, apenstaartje, hamsterwoede, bromberen, muggenziften, mierenneuker, hondenweer, *paardenhonger, *vlinderdas, hobbelpaard, mierzoet, rattenval, ...
> (3) afleidingen: na-apen, mollig, hamsteren, schaapachtig, vlinderen, ...
> 
> (4) *(NIEUW)* uitdrukkingen/ zegswijzen waarbij diieren INDIRECT betrokken zijn: het hek is van de dam, kuddegeest, ...



Ik stel voor dat we alleen de ietwat leuke vermelden --- maar je oordeelt zelf over de vraag of ze leuk zijn of niet !


----------



## Mimi2005

Kattebelletje, muizenhapjes, koeien van letters ?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, leuke fauna. Probeer nog maar eens, een heel goed begin ! ;-)

Plots ook nog gedacht: _tortelduifjes op de duiventil _(deze woorden zijn toch metaforisch te gebruiken, niet ?), _huismus _(altijd thuisblijvend), ...


----------



## Beninjam

Minder leuk misschien is de Antwerpse uitdrukking " 'ne gierige (s)pin"


----------



## ThomasK

OP zich best leuk, maar zou 'pin' met 'spin' te maken hebben? Nederlanders hebben het toch over 'pinnig', denk ik. Best wel zin in de uitdrukking op zich, maar het is ook geen samenstelling... ;-(


----------



## wikke

*Hazenlip 
Knijpkat*


----------



## wikke

*eekhoorntjesbrood*


----------



## wikke

*Slavink
Lamsoren
Ezelsoren
Kraaienpootjes
Haantjesgedrag
*


----------



## Beninjam

ThomasK said:


> OP zich best leuk, maar zou 'pin' met 'spin' te maken hebben? Nederlanders hebben het toch over 'pinnig', denk ik. Best wel zin in de uitdrukking op zich, maar het is ook geen samenstelling... ;-(



Nou ja, was ik wel vergeten


----------



## wikke

*Uilenbal..*


----------



## ThomasK

... en uilskuikens natuurlijk ! ;-)


----------

